# USBooster FOTOMAC et MacOS 9.1



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2001)

J'ai installé Mac OS 9.1 avec beaucoup de difficultés. Les problèmes rencontrés avec IE5 et OLE5 ont été résolus mais j'ai  un gros problème avec l'application Fotomac (Fax) incluse dans le logiciel de connexion numéris (Modem externe USBooster Bewann 128). L'envoi de télécopies est impossible , celles-ci restant toujours en envoi différé.
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution.


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Avril 2001)

Ne poste pas tes questions dans chaque rubrique du forum. A un seul endroit, ça suffit. De toute façon, elle sera lue, et 1) on pourra te répondre plus facilement, 2) tes réponses seront toutes au même endroit.

Merci.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Flip (9 Avril 2001)

Télécharge la mise à jour de FotoMac (http://www.fotomac.com/) pour régler tes Blèmes de fax. L'ancienne version n'est plus compatible avec 9.1.
(j'utilise le meme matos que toi)


----------

